# Radio faceplate buttons are mis-calibrated



## jankiez (Nov 14, 2015)

Dear experts.
My OEM audio system was consists of:

13336630 head unit with RPO code: UYB
12844844G information display
94563276 radio control face plate.


   ​
I decided to upgrade this system to another OEM GM system. I get 

22815634 head unit with RPO code: U2K + UYE
12783136 information display 
95914367 radio control face plate
​
*NOTE: the seller said that the head unit 22815634 is removed from a "Buick Landcrosse 2012", and he said it is compatible with Chevy Cruze.
*

   ​
But unfortunately I get a "LOCKED" message in the display after installing all these new units.



​
I went to my local dealer for VIN relearn the head unit. But they could not help. I tried myself with a little expert in electronics to inspect the PCB of the 22815634 head unit and search fro the EEPROM which stores the VIN. I removed it, read it, reprogrameed it with my vehicle's VIN

But while I was removing the chip from the PCB, unfortunately a pin is broken :sad: before I read it.









Anyway, I tried to read and get the dump file. I don't know is it healthy or corrupted.​After reading it and found the original donating car's VIN, I replaced it with my vehicle VIN.








​

, Lucky am I

It works. The locked message disappeared. and it works fine. All bands, CD are working fine.


The MAIN problem I have now is that all the buttons in the faceplate are mis-calibrated.





​
I don't know what is the reason for it?



Is it the different in RPO code
Is it a corrupted dump file read and written in the EEPROM
Is it a difference between the pinout connection harness
Is it the missing cable of the XM-satellite cable which is not connected.
Or something else






​Please HELP :question::question::question::question:


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Well! You've certainly gone a lot deeper then anyone else I've seen on the forum. I may have to learn SMD soldering yet.

First off, if I'm interpreting the pictures properly, you've kept your OEM buttons with the new radio. I don't think that will work.

How does the buttons connect to the radio? Is it direct or though the car's harness? If though the stock harness, that could be a problem. Any chance the connection is done backwards? I do think the connection is the most likely source of the problem - unless you're running into issues somewhere else.

EEPROM. Did you look up the function of the broken pin? That could certainly be an issue. But I'd expect far bigger problems then this if it was a address or data line.

Another concern is that in the dealer in trying to help you might have flashed the wrong software into the radio. I'm not sure as all dealers know how to work to the system for "user installed upgrades". By default it's probably going to ask for the car's VIN and then the software will deal with the car as if it unchanged. 

But for now, I'd go with the theory of wrong buttons or connection harness. But that could change if you find functions missing, etc.


----------



## jankiez (Nov 14, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> First off, if I'm interpreting the pictures properly, you've kept your OEM buttons with the new radio. I don't think that will work.


yub, I am using my existing OEM buttons cause it is have folders navigation buttons. Also I tried the other 95914367, but they are both acting the same way.




ChevyGuy said:


> How does the buttons connect to the radio? Is it direct or though the car's harness? If though the stock harness, that could be a problem. Any chance the connection is done backwards? I do think the connection is the most likely source of the problem - unless you're running into issues somewhere else.


The buttons are connected through the car's harness. I didn't make any wiring cut or rearrangement




ChevyGuy said:


> EEPROM. Did you look up the function of the broken pin? That could certainly be an issue. But I'd expect far bigger problems then this if it was a address or data line.


I already had replaced this broken EEPROM with a new one. but the dump was obtained from the broken chip




ChevyGuy said:


> Another concern is that in the dealer in trying to help you might have flashed the wrong software into the radio. I'm not sure as all dealers know how to work to the system for "user installed upgrades". By default it's probably going to ask for the car's VIN and then the software will deal with the car as if it unchanged.


It may be occurred. But they couldn't remove the locked msg.




ChevyGuy said:


> But for now, I'd go with the theory of wrong buttons or connection harness. But that could change if you find functions missing, etc.


Any suggestions???, I had mentioned that I still missing the "manual radio tuning" and "AS auto store"


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

What's the part number on the EPROM?


----------



## jankiez (Nov 14, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> What's the part number on the EPROM?


it is 24c128


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jankiez said:


> yub, I am using my existing OEM buttons cause it is have folders navigation buttons. Also I tried the other 95914367, but they are both acting the same way.


What happens if you try the 94563276?




jankiez said:


> it is 24c128


OK, the broken pin is a chip-level address, a device select. The fact you got anything out suggests it's not an issue. You could probably put it back in if you suspect your dump and burn to be an issue. Unless there's other EPROMs or selectable devices, I think you'll find the pin was just grounded.


----------

